# Sprayer or spreader for ice control?



## drpain09 (May 21, 2009)

I need ice control for my office building lot and sidewalks. Shall I go for a sprayer and liquid ice melt or a spreader and granules??

I would like the cleanest way, as patients drag salt all over my carpeting!


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

drpain09;782531 said:


> I need ice control for my office building lot and sidewalks. Shall I go for a sprayer and liquid ice melt or a spreader and granules??
> 
> I would like the cleanest way, as patients drag salt all over my carpeting!


We do alot of churches and office buildings. We use liquid chloride as it does not track like the granuals.


----------

